# Tuscan Panzanella Bread Salad



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Ladies and Gents, 

Bread Salad called Panzanella is very popular in both Tuscana and its neighboring province to the east, Umbria. It is simple to prepare and low fat. 

INSALATA ALLA PANZANELLA DI TUSCANA ... TUSCAN PANZANELLA BREAD SALAD ... 

12 OZ. DAY OLD ITALIAN STYLE BAGUETTE 
2/3 CUP EVOO 
5 TBLSPS BALSAMIC VINEGAR 
2 TBLSPS MINCED SPRING ONION
3 CUPS SLICED ESCAROLA 
1 1/2 CUPS RADICCHIO 
1/2 POUND CHERRY TOMATOES OR TOMATOES OF CHOICE
1 RED BELL PEPPER CUT INTO JULIENNE THIN STRIPS
1 GOLDEN YELLOW BELL PEPPER CUT INTO JULIENNE THIN STRIPS
1 SMALL CARROT, PEELED AND THINLY SLICED 
1/2 CUP THIN SLICED CELERY
1/2 CUP ARUGULA ( ROCKET )
1/2 CUP FRESH BASIL LEAVES 

1. PREHEAT OVEN TO 400 DEGREES FARENH.
2. place the bread slices on baking sheet and toast until crisp, 10 mins. and Let Cool.
3. cut the bread into 1 inch pieces and place in medium bowl
4. add enough warm water to cover bread and let stand until the bread is just semi-soft about 1 minute
5. squeeze the bread gently to release excess water and transfer the bread to a large bowl
6. add 1/3 cup EVOO with 2 tblsps vinegar and the onion
7. season to taste with salt and freshly ground blk pepper
8. let stand 45 mins.
9. mix the escarola, radicchio, tomatoes, bell peps, carrot, celery, cucumber shredded, arugula and basil into the bread mixture
10. whisk the remaining Evoo 1/3 cup and the 3 tblsps of vinegar in small bowl
11. season with s & p freshly grated and pour dressing on salad and toss ... garnish with Reggiano Parmesano ...

Enjoy with a crisp chilled Lambrusco, Rosé or Prosecco or Dry white wine ...

Have nice Friday. 
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Another tasty sounding recipe, thanks Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

Thanks. Nice salad ... Sort of similiar to a Caesar. 

Margi.


----------



## Soma (Aug 19, 2012)

So....the wet bread becomes part of the dressing? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Soma, Buonasera, Good Afternoon,

The crisp bread croutons can be placed on top of the salad to maintain the crispiness or be incorporated into the salad and dressing; however, they shall become moist from the dressing or vinaigrette. 

Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Soma (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Margi, 

when I first read the recipe, I assumed that the bread, even though toasted, would become soggy from soaking for 1 minute....but I guess it doesn't? it just makes them nicely easy to chew?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Soma,

Firstly, thanks for your posts.

We all have our little quirks, and one of mine is that I like my bread and my bread croutons crispy. Thus, I place my croutons in the salad as a final step, so they do not get too moist ...

However, I was taught to prepare tossing the croutons and the other salad elements in the vinagrette ...

So, it is up to you ( your palate individually ) how you prefer to have it.

Enjoy. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Soma (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks again for all your helpful responses, Margi. I might not be making myself clear. I was referring to steps 4, 5, 6 in your recipe: (which suggests to me that it is mooshing up the bread and adding it to the oil, vinegar, so that the bread becomes part of the dressing....which sounds very interesting to me.



> 4. add enough warm water to cover bread and let stand until the bread is just semi-soft about 1 minute
> 5. squeeze the bread gently to release excess water and transfer the bread to a large bowl
> 6. add 1/3 cup EVOO with 2 tblsps vinegar ......


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Soma,

Understand. This is how it was prepared by the Chef at a classic rural pastoral agricultural based Trattoria where we had originally eaten it in an Abruzz hamlet during the Easter holidays ... However, I prefer it, with the croutons placed on top like a Caesar Salad ... for the texture of crispiness ... 

Enjoy ... It is very tasty either way.

Margi.


----------



## Soma (Aug 19, 2012)

> ....by the Chef at a classic rural pastoral agricultural based Trattoria where we had originally eaten it in an Abruzz hamlet



Your posts, and even your recipes, to me sound so romantic, Margi....like reading a novel from very far away and beautiful places that I can only dream about, will never visit...SIGH.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Soma,

I am taking this as a lovely compliment ... The Vet, my husband and I enjoy life, the best of what life has to offer .. For us, firstly our health, then our two grown married daughters, and their children; after that;  great gastronomy and wonderful wines to pair it with ... Our hobby is travelling and enjoying ...

Thanks.
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

I have seen many variations on this dish, i.e.:

Grilling the bread
using sourdough bread
Panzanella skewers
adding shrimp or salmon
adding olives, capers, etc.

I like this idea for a party:

Panzanella Skewers served with Yellow Gazpacho Shooters:

Panzanella Skewers & Yellow Gazpacho Shooters


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Cerise,

Thanks for your lovely contribution ... I shall take a look at your link.

Best regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Cerise,

The skewer and rainbow of colorful ingredients are wonderful ... shall put it on the list ...

Thank you ... 
M.C.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie,
> 
> Thanks. Nice salad ... Sort of similiar to a Caesar.
> 
> Margi.



Excellent, I love Caesar salad


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't see how this is similar to a Caesar salad. Caesar salad contains pretty much romaine, anchovies, Parmesan cheese and garlic croutons. Panzanella and Caesar have almost no ingredients in common.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Excellent, I love Caesar salad





GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see how this is similar to a Caesar salad. Caesar salad contains pretty much romaine, anchovies, Parmesan cheese and garlic croutons. Panzanella and Caesar have almost no ingredients in common.


garlic is right k,it's nothing like a caesar


----------



## buckytom (Aug 20, 2012)

marge, so as not to dodge the question, have you ever had or have seen a ceaser salad made in the traditional wooden bowl tableside?

it's a yes or no question.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> garlic is right k,it's nothing like a caesar



Oh, OK...I didnt know...cheers guys

I still love Caesar salad though


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh, OK...I didnt know...cheers guys
> 
> I still love Caesar salad though


caesar if my fav salad k.this is stale bread mixed with stuff.i've tried it in italy as well as in restaurants here....not my cup of tea


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lucky you having been to Italy...I would love to go 

How long were you there for?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 20, 2012)

the best ceasar sald i've had was at a restaurant in bermuda, of all places.

we ate at some fauncy place that i can't recall now, but we ordered the tableside ceasar, and where i learned to make the classic.

they brought the ingredients on a trolley with a giant, larger than a basketball sized hewn wooden bowl in the center.

it was amazing, but could easily be reproduced in almost any kitchen.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

It sounds great Tom, certainly sounds like the classic Caesar salad


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lucky you having been to Italy...I would love to go
> 
> How long were you there for?


usual stuff k....holidays etc.tuscany,rome,venice,sardinia,sicily etc.never more than two weeks at a time.that's one of the problems that the med faces tho'....tourism....it's rapidly becoming an over polluted/under stocked/over fished sea & tourism is one of the culprits.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> the best ceasar sald i've had was at a restaurant in bermuda, of all places.
> 
> we ate at some fauncy place that i can't recall now, but we ordered the tableside ceasar, and where i learned to make the classic.
> 
> ...


was the bowl triangular.......bet the salad disappeared without trace tom,sounds fab matey!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> usual stuff k....holidays etc.tuscany,rome,venice,sardinia,sicily etc.never more than two weeks at a time.that's one of the problems that the med faces tho'....tourism....it's rapidly becoming an over polluted/under stocked/over fished sea & tourism is one of the culprits.



I certainly would love to go to Tuscany the most


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I certainly would love to go to Tuscany the most


it is lovely k


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Buckytom: To answer your question, Yes in N.Y.C.*

Yes, in Manhattan.

Have wonderful August,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Kylie: The Similarity is the ingredient, Bread.*

From my viewpoint, the similarity is the ingredient, bread ... and there are uncountable variations, as Cerise stated, and of course, depending where one is.

A Panzanella salad in rural Italia, is not a Panzanella salad in the cities; it is much more rustic, just field greens verses Rumanian Lettuce used in a Caesar, and whatever local veggies are possible due to availability regionally and sometimes, capers and anchovies too and the key ingredient; the bread or the bread croutons, with a dressing ... 

Have a nice August.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie,

Not to be prejudiced, however, Firenze, Venecia, the Amalfi Coast, Roma, Abruzzi, the island of Sardinia, Isla D´Elba - Emilia Romagna & Rimini, Emilia Romagna, Bologna, Liguria, Molise, Marches, Umbria and Valle D´Aosta - Lake Garda amongst numerous other provinces and islands of  Italia, each having their own enchantment and profound beauty ... 

Highly recommendable for a spectacular unforgettable vacation. 

Have a lovely day,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Photo: Caesar Salad*

Photo Courtesy: Madrid Capital Cordon Bleu Culinary Institute.

*** Panzanella Photo to follow shortly.


----------



## Soma (Aug 20, 2012)

haha, "stale bread mixed with stuff"....funny, Harry; made me chuckle.

Looking forward to the photo, Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

Soma said:


> haha, "stale bread mixed with stuff"....funny, Harry; made me chuckle.
> 
> Looking forward to the photo, Margi.


it made me gag soma! not my cup of tea as i said.....didn't like the consistency of the moist bread but the croutons helped i suppose.not keen on endive or raddichio either.....much prefer the sweeter/crunchier romaine in a caesar.my local costco has some american import huuuuuuge romaine's....beautiful
glad you had a chuckle soma....food/drink can be made much too much of a serious subject imo,it should be fun at all times,but that's just my take on the subject!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Buon Giorno , Good Morning Soma,

It is very common for western Mediterraneans particularly to use day old bread in their soups, salads, breading for dredging and sauces. 

These countries have a profound pastoral culture.

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

it's also common in the british isles to use day old bread soma, as in bread & butter pudding,breadcrumbs for coating/frying & bread sauce for christmas lunch......seems to be a pretty global ingredient/technique to me


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*For Photos of Panzanella Salads*

Buonasera, 

For those interested the following websites and links have distinctly varying versions, from traditional to vanguard of the Tuscan Salad:

1) www.chow.com/recipes/10638


2) www.foodnetwork.com/panzanella 

3) www.allrecipes.com/recipe/panzanella-salad 

4) Martha Stewart´s website has an unusual take on the recipe too 

Best regards for a nice August.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree, Harry. The Romans and then the Byzantines took their cooking techniques everywhere their armies went and just substituted local ingredients, such as cabbage leaves for grape leaves. Mexicans use day-old tortillas to make chilaquiles (leftover tortillas fried and served with eggs, salsa and cheese) and tortilla soup.

Cooks Illustrated has a version of the panzanella salad that I really like. I'm not partial to soggy bread, either. Their recipe calls for salting the tomatoes, putting them in a sieve over a bowl, and letting the liquid drain for a half-hour or so. This concentrates the flavor of the tomatoes. Then they use the tomato liquid instead of water to moisten the bread cubes. I don't soak them, as the typical recipe says; I just toss them with a few tbsp. of the seasoned tomato water. It gives the salad much more flavor.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 20, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I agree, Harry. The Romans and then the Byzantines took their cooking techniques everywhere their armies went and just substituted local ingredients, such as cabbage leaves for grape leaves. Mexicans use day-old tortillas to make chilaquiles (leftover tortillas fried and served with eggs, salsa and cheese) and tortilla soup.
> 
> Cooks Illustrated has a version of the panzanella salad that I really like. I'm not partial to soggy bread, either. Their recipe calls for salting the tomatoes, putting them in a sieve over a bowl, and letting the liquid drain for a half-hour or so. This concentrates the flavor of the tomatoes. Then they use the tomato liquid instead of water to moisten the bread cubes. I don't soak them, as the typical recipe says; I just toss them with a few tbsp. of the seasoned tomato water. It gives the salad much more flavor.


thanks gg now that sounds like it may work for me,makes complete sense to intensify the tomato flavour with salt AND use the liquid.....hadn't seen a decent panzanella recipe until you posted this one!
lets not forget the humble breadcrumb for binding minced(ground)meat either gg...i believe quite a few countries do that too.............


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> *Photo Courtesy*: *Madrid Capital Cordon Bleu Culinary Institute.*
> 
> *** Panzanella Photo to follow shortly.


 
Nice photo - from another source.

Back to Panzanella.  Not a big fan of soggy bread in a salad (w/ tomato juice or otherwise). I do prefer the bread toasted/grilled or on a skewer; but then it's really not a panzanella - it's a salad w/ croutons.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerise,

Yes, in my view, the skewer salad with croutons has our interest, and I really appreciate your suggestion. This shall look gorgeous for my younger daughter´s birthday 21st. 

I am thinking about fresh fennel bulb for it as an addition, as it is one of our fave salad veggies. I have to take a serious look for the Market List. 



Thanks again,
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Cerise,
> 
> Yes, in my view, the skewer salad with croutons has our interest, and I really appreciate your suggestion. This shall look gorgeous for my younger daughter´s birthday 21st.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats for her Birthday. It is a nice adult "tapa" cocktail party dish as well. Enjoy.

P.S. I like antipasto skewers, as well.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Two different Salads on Skewers For 6 + 4 children*

Cerise,

Wow ... Thanks so much for your assistance ... I love the Antipasto Skewer idea. This is fanstastic ... and thanks for wishing Nathalia a wonderful birthday. 

What are your combinations for the Skewers ? 

There are: The Vet and I, Nathalia and Giovanni, Naia, my older daughter and her husband Daniel plus 4 children who eat a children´s portion and then baby Anthony Luca who is only 9 months ... So, 6 adults --- How many skewers would work ? 

Great idea, and I would also employ the other idea, I am crazy for; the skewered salad with croutons, or Panzanella Skewers from the link you had sent.

Thanks in advance for your contribution and input, and how many skewers should I need for the two salads; one with croutons and the antipasti;
as I truly appreciate your posts.

Margaux.


----------

